# cyclocross-gravel bike carbon frame



## hartley1 (Nov 26, 2010)

Currently, I have an alum/carbon cx bike weighing 20# complete. I an interested in getting an all carbon cx bike. This bike will be used with panniers for touring purposes only. My current bike has mounts for a rear rack. Most carbon bikes don't-I have clamps that will allow me to use on the stays- if I am carrying 25-30# of clothing do you think this will cause damage to the carbon?

The cx bike I am interested in weighs only 16# complete- has no mounts for a rear rack but I have clamps to attach to the stays for a luggage rack.

I am primarily a roadie and used to light bikes and feel my trips would be more enjoyable if I have a lighter steed. Any thoughts from fellow riders.


----------



## veloduffer (Aug 26, 2004)

A couple of thoughts- if you plan to carry that much clothes, the weight of the bike is negligible (4 lb difference is 2% or less of total rider + bike) since you are doubling the weight of the bike. 

Second, bike handling (stability, weight distribution) and pedal clearance (if the chain stays are too short, the back of your feet will hit the panniers) could be issues. 

Clamping carbon fiber is not ideal. Through time, the clamps may wear away the paint and get into the fiber itself, which May compromise frame integrity. With that much cargo weight, the bike should have proper eyelets. 

For what you want, you should get a proper touring bike. For touring, comfort, stability, reliability and handling will be your priorities. Riding with panniers is not a speed event and the weight of the bike alone, in terms of pleasurable tour riding, is a fantasy. How much you carry vs bike weight is more important. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

It isn't that most carbon CX bikes don't have eyelets...most bikes period don't have eyelets now, although they are making a come back a bit. Since you're wanting to do loaded touring...A CX bike no matter the material....is not really what you want. The geometry (aggressive angles and high BB) is just not the right tool for the job. Further CX bikes tend to keep short rear-centers, your odds of heel-strike on your rack or panniers are high.

And even if you're hot for this bike...p-clamps are not intended to be load bearing like this, ergo this falls into the "bad idea" department of things you don't want to ever plan on doing as a 3rd resort. The rack just won't be rigid enough loaded and that will exacerbate damage to the frame.


If you want a touring capable bike with high mud clearance...there aren't a ton of options-and most of those are steel although there's a handful that are carbon. It all comes down to budget.


----------



## veloduffer (Aug 26, 2004)

Marc said:


> If you want a touring capable bike with high mud clearance...there aren't a ton of options-and most of those are steel although there's a handful that are carbon. It all comes down to budget.


A titanium or aluminum are other choices from manufacturers like Salsa and Lynskey, as well as custom options like Kish, Strong, and many others. 

You may also need/want eyelets in the front fork to distribute the weight better. Too much weight in the back isn’t good for climbing hills, as the front will be too underweighted and could lift off the ground if you try to stand while climbing.


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

Norco just announced the Search XR (sorry for reposting this, but it keeps being an answer to questions).

It's fully kitted out with mounts everywhere (fenders, bottles, etc...), and is a really nice riding gravel bike.

https://www.norco.com/bikes/road/adventure/search-xr-carbon/

Norco also makes a nice Cross bike (the Threshold) that might be worth looking in to).


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

veloduffer said:


> A titanium or aluminum are other choices from manufacturers like Salsa and Lynskey, as well as custom options like Kish, Strong, and many others.
> 
> You may also need/want eyelets in the front fork to distribute the weight better. Too much weight in the back isn’t good for climbing hills, as the front will be too underweighted and could lift off the ground if you try to stand while climbing.


Has Lynskey yet fixed their stupidly stupid rear rack point location? For several models for years they put the low pannier points not on the dropouts, but 1/3 of the way up the seat stays. IIRC the Backroad wasn't effected, but the GR250 among others was.


It all comes down to budget...building a bike is more expensive that a floor bike, but ofc gives more options. ATM there are only 3 carbon forks on the market with pannier points, high clearance, and discs. 2 of them are tapered steer (Rodeo and Niner), and the 3rd has lower clearance (Fyxation)...ofc one can always go steel fork, but on an oversized tubing frame like Lynskey Backroad the result looks like your fork was stolen. 'Course the Niner and Rodeo aren't going to win any weight contests either-they're both around 650gr IIRC.


----------

